# It is on its' way!!!!!!!!!



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I made the plunge, I bought the 27601 GT5000. The store had to order it and it is suppose to be in Friday 4/30. They had a hydro unit in stock but I opted for the gear driven unit. 

Am I correct to say this does not come with an hour meter? What is the part number from Sears for the correct one? I want a meter on this before it is ever started. What other meters are out there that fit the dash? I think I prefer the Sears if someone knows the part #.

Is there anything else other than going over the mower with a fine tooth comb I should know about or do?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good choice. I used the HM from Northern Supply as indicated by several members in the past along with some misc hardware, you will all set. See recent post for my benefit for the exact hookup wires. Here is a link to a great thread that was posted when Realist bought his GT5000 ---- Very good info there! 

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=2609&highlight=GT5K

Hope this helps and welcome to the fold, my bright shiny red sheep!  :furious: :furious: :furious: 

<center><img height=480 width=640 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000.jpg></center>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats psrumors I'm sure you will enjoy it greatly. Andy are you trying to out shine sj or what, man thats thing is shiny.
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

That was the delivery pic only.... :-D


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> 
> Hope this helps and welcome to the fold, my bright shiny red sheep!  :furious: :furious: :furious:
> 
> <center><img height=480 width=640 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000.jpg></center> [/B]



Wowandy, it looks like i have some competition... 

congrats psrumors.. let us see a few pics when she arrives...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Alas, no shiny silver moon hubcaps though! 

HAHAHA:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey,
jody's gettin them now...

maybe we're starting a trend...


i can see it now.. tractors everywhere with shiny caps and chrome bumpers.. Nice...


:furious:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

*You know you have it bad when........*

you start buying accessories for your new mower before you even take delivery. I purchased the Sears hour meter. It was a bit pricey but it is made to fit. The part number for anyone interested is 169642 at Parts Direct. I hope it gets here before the mower does.

Anxiously waiting!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

not sure if you plan to do your own service or not.. but if you plan to go by the hour meter.. be sure to unplug it if you send it out.. i sent out my toro to be serviced and the guy left the key in the on position for the weekend.. it added 40 hours to my hour meter even though it was not really running... 


now my new tractor, they had to replace the dash panel so now my hour meter is off by 58 hours... some day ill leave the ignition in the on position to let it catch up to show actual hours...


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I most definitely will be doing my own maintenance. I need this thing to last 30 years and the only way that is going to happen is to make 100% sure the maintenance is done and done right!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

psrumors...

IMO you made a good decision on your tractor. (I own one)
Sounds like you’ll make sure it’s well maintained so you should
enjoy many years of good, reliable service out of it, but 30 might 
be a bit optimistic.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

30 yrs optimistic???? Darn! I have a 52 8n....running strong and a Sears 10XL (Tecumseh 10hp) bought new in 1969 by my Great Grand Mother, that's the type of service I would love to get out of this machine.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Admin Don't want to hijack this thread but:

I noticed in the pic you posted a plastic fuel can. It looks like its the one with a handle to use to lift and a handle used to pour (on the side of can) and its the self venting style. If so how do you like it?

I acquired 10, yep 10 of them in Wal MArts dumpster. about 2 or so weeks ago but have yet to put any fuel in them as I am still setting on sufficient gas etc in my other cans, and I hate to have lots of fuel laying around. From the looks of these containers they seem to be pretty good. Up until now I have been using the typical plastic type GI can and also 5 or 6 gal Eagle safety cans, which are probably close to 25 or better years old, and the bottoms are starting to rust on those eagles. Just curious. I still can't think of why Wal Mart would pitch 10 brand new fuel cans. I checked em pretty close and they appear brand new and no signs of smell of anything ever being in them. Strange if you ask me.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

hey Chipmaker maybe some Walmart employees needed some gas cans.:furious: I had a Friend that use to do that when we were teens. He worked at K-mart and when he needed something he would haul it out to the trash and pick it up later. Maybe you beat them to it.:furious: 
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I am not sure which gt5000 is the 27601. But I have a gear trans Gt5000 with 25hp Kohler and a 48" deck. They are great machines, last weekend I was cutting high, thick, wet grass and it performed wonderfully.

One word of caution: When you start using your new tractor go easy when shifting gears. When brand new the gear trans is a little stiff and may require "double clutching" to keep from grinding gears. 

congrats and enjoy:spinsmile


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

What is double clutching? Sorry im kinda dumb in those areas.
Ryan


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

farmallmaniac,

In a nutshell, "Double clutching" is pushing the clutch in while you are in gear, moving the shifter to neutral, letting out the clutch for a second or less, pushing the clutch back in, moving the shift to the next gear you want, and then letting out the clutch and move on. Many people would rev the engine just a bit when in neutral. 

It made it easier to shift on older manual transmission before synchronizers were perfected. 

Greg


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Chipmaker,
I have 2 of the self venting gas cans, all I can say about them is they SUCK! They poor very slow all the time and sometimes not at all. You can turn them totally upside down and let em run. Get the cans that have the seperate vent.

Ed,
The 27601 is the gear driven 25hp kohler model. I will keep it in mind. Thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have one of those cans also. Ya not the best, but I have had worse. The nozzle is a nice shape, and makes it easy to poar the gas in the right place, and that side handle is real nice when that can is full.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i checked out those gas cans at walmart.. it took me 5 minutes to figure the dang thing out.. ill stick with my old style gas can any day...


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

When I bought my GT5000 the first attachment I bought was a $2.69 John Deere key chain. The color contrast is great. The John Deere sales guy asked me if I wanted to but a green tractor to go with it, he flipped when I told him I went to Sears and bought one right behind the sewing machine department.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT5000 _
> *When I bought my GT5000 the first attachment I bought was a $2.69 John Deere key chain. The color contrast is great. The John Deere sales guy asked me if I wanted to but a green tractor to go with it, he flipped when I told him I went to Sears and bought one right behind the sewing machine department. *



thats pretty good GT5K.. :furious: i may swing by my local JD Dealer with my machine on my trailer and buy myself one of them there john Deere hats... simplicity does not make any..


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

I hear Troy Built makes boxer shorts with the Troy Built logo on the front.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Originally posted by GT5000 
When I bought my GT5000 the first attachment I bought was a $2.69 John Deere key chain. The color contrast is great. The John Deere sales guy asked me if I wanted to but a green tractor to go with it, he flipped when I told him I went to Sears and bought one right behind the sewing machine department. 

What? Didn't you get a craftsman keychain? The keychain I got with mine looks like a craftsman tractor and says Diehard on it.


----------

